# Liberty 3 v2.0 Lockscreen Haptic Feedback



## Runite (Jan 12, 2012)

The vibration the phone makes when you press on the lockscreen and finish the unlocking task causes my phone to lag a bit, and it's a pretty strong vibrate. Is there any way to change the intensity of the vibration or even stop it completely? I just installed the ROM on a clean 605.


----------

